# First Live Recording!



## 10Dman (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
This is my first live recording with an orchestra :D
I have composed this track for the graduation film "Generation Mars" at the Norwegian Film School at Lillehammer, directed by Alexander Armas Kereklidis Turpin.
Recorded with the Norwegian Radio Symphony Orchestra (KORK).
A truly amazing orchestra and it was a wonderful experience!
Hope you'll enjoy __
_
Link to track:
_


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 10, 2016)

Great sound, did you overlay it with the drum sounds? Just don't fall in love with the percussion, covering up the wonderful sound of the orchestra.


----------



## robharvey (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes! Sounds amazing.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool Composition, and sorry but these banging drums coming from nowhere without any good reason just ruin it at least for me. Much better in my opinion would be percussive accents here. But yeah, anyways. Good Job.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 23, 2016)

Ah yes, I see..those trailers nowadays For what kind of film or trailer if I may ask?


----------

